# homemade slop sink faucet



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was asked to look at repairing a leaking slop sink faucet in the welding shop. This is what I saw. At least there is a vacuum breaker on the hose. I spun off the leaking left hand valve and installed a ball valve.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't that just look pretty. hehe


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Owner: How much is one of them thar sink faucets

Original plumber: Bout $75

Owner: Can't ya just put a couple valves on thar.

:blink::blink:

That is saweet! It needs a hose yoke though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There not even matching handles.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a normal Kitchen sink Here In Nothern NH.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> There not even matching handles.


That way you know which one is hot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If you look to the right frame of the picture, you can see a vacuum breaker, which is pretty insane. The whole set-up is just so wrong, yet they put a vacuum breaker on the hose bib, so someone either knew the code, or was just monkey seeing and monkey doing. This was done by the plant maintenance guys.


----------

